# Help



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

on my team losi mini- lst i was messing around and doing wheelies and now it wont go forward??? It still goes backwords no problem is there a way i can fix it?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

When you try to go forward, does it make any noise or can you hear anything? If not, you may have an electric issue with the ESC (Electronic Speed Controller) installed in the truck. Since you just bought it and its under warranty you may be able to get it replaced.

Now, if you can hear some sort of noise, then it may be something in your drive line, but I doubt it since it goes backwards. The other thing to check maybe the radio. Some of those RTR radios have trim settings that can throw the throttle all the way in one direction making it seem like there is no opposite direction action.

Check some of those things and let us know what you find.

Sorry that you having to trouble shoot your new R/C.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking PD, the radio setting.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

it makes a noise but the wheels just dont spin


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

and the trim settings are fine


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Does it still go backwards?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

ya it goes backwords


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ok. What doesnt go forward? Take the body off. Does the motor turn both ways but not the wheels? Did you get the truck wet, since its raining?

Do this. With the truck off, see if the middle gear between the motors has some "Play" between the two motor gears. It should rock back and forth slightly.

Im also assuming that truck has a gear diff. When you were running it around, did you go from forward to reverse while moving?

And, did you read the manual?????????????????????


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

ya lol i went backward to forward doing wheelies. I read some of the manual


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hhhm? That doesn't make sense. Unless you have a brush hung on the motor.....which could be possible, if those are brushed motors. Are the batteries fully charged for the truck? 

I was gonna say possibly a differential or even some gearing, but if it goes backwards that does not make sense.

What happened or what lead up to this occurring?

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

it might have gotten a little water because it started raining when i was driving


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hhhmm? If you went from backwards to forward, in essence, "slamming" it into gear, that may have done it. Basically, like stripping the forward gear out, so to speak. Although, since they are one in the same, it does not make sense that it would go backwards. Hhhm?

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> ya lol i went backward to forward doing wheelies. I read some of the manual


Just a guess, but I think you smoked the differential. Looking from the rear of the truck, grab the right rear tire and turn if forward. What does the left tire do?

Is this a 4 wheeler, does it have a center diff?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i was going backwards to forwards fast and both of the gears do move


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> it might have gotten a little water because it started raining when i was driving


Well, that's another thing - with electric, you can't get it wet, especially with the rain coming down. Water getting in there will mess things up for sure.

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

the left tire goes backwards it is 4 wd


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Hhhmm? If you went from backwards to forward, in essence, "slamming" it into gear, that may have done it. Basically, like stripping the forward gear out, so to speak. Although, since they are one in the same, it does not make sense that it would go backwards. Hhhm?
> 
> PD2


Paul. That has me confused too, but its prolly the diff huh?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

whats center diff?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> the left tire goes backwards it is 4 wd


Does it feel smooth, or does it grind? Do the same for the front tire.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Paul. That has me confused too, but its prolly the diff huh?


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking, unfortunately. Could have smoked it.

EchoDuck,

Take it by Mike's - Matt up there is VERY good with R/C gear. Explain to him what you did and I'm sure he has the gear to take it apart and check it out. If I lived closer I'd come over and check it out for ya.

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

the back tire spins but it has a liitttllee grind, the front tires move opposite direction and smoothley


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> whats center diff?


Its the differential between the front and rear differentials. LOL

Its kind of complicating.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

so how do i fix it?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> the back tire spins but it has a liitttllee grind, the front tires move opposite direction and smoothley


Yeah, I'm thinking you messed up that rear differential - if you have to exert any effort to get the back tires to spin or feel a gritty or grinding feeling (anything other than the smoothness like the front) then you probably stripped the diff gears in the rear.

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

how do i fix it?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> the back tire spins but it has a liitttllee grind, the front tires move opposite direction and smoothley


Most likely you broke some gears in the rear diff. Grab that right rear wheel again and turn it back and forth. What does the left wheel do? Does it turn in the oposite direction, allways?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

lol now the back tires are smooth.. huh


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> so how do i fix it?


Well, you can take a look at the manual and see if tells you how to take the truck apart to get to the rear differential. If it does, get it apart and open up that rear diff. If you see broken gears or stripped gears you just found your issue. From there, you order parts either directly from Losi or you can probably stop by Mike's and they can order them for you.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> lol now the back tires are smooth.. huh


Try to run the truck forward again and see what happens.

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

it makes a loud noise and the tires start a spin then stop spinning. while its still making a loud noise


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> how do i fix it?


I havent the slightest clue little brother. LOL I have never seen one of these trucks in person before.

Open the book..............


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> it makes a loud noise and the tires start a spin then stop spinning. while its still making a loud noise


Where is the noise coming from - try to isolate it. Is it near the motors? Near the rear or front of the truck? Some thing is keeping the truck from running smoothly.

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

it sounds liek its coming from the gears the middle axel on the bottom doesnt spin when i go forward but it does when i go backwards?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> lol now the back tires are smooth.. huh


You stripped the diff. Read the book. Losi allways does a great job explaining everything everyone needs to know.

The parts should be cheap. a few bucks. Pay attention to the lube instructions.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

the sounds no different from the sound when it was normal the wheels just dont spin


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> it sounds liek its coming from the gears the middle axel on the bottom doesnt spin when i go forward but it does when i go backwards?


That doesnt help me Paul. I know nada about this truck.

Ill check in tomarrow, bed time for me. Good luck Duck!


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

ok. good night


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> it sounds liek its coming from the gears the middle axel on the bottom doesnt spin when i go forward but it does when i go backwards?


Hhhmm? Now it sounds more like the center differential then. If its truly 4WD and based on the real LST it should have a center differential - similar to a car, this takes the torque and power from the motors and sends them out via the axles to the front and rear. It may be that center gear box. Only way to know for sure would be to look to the manual and see if they show you how to take the truck apart to get to it. It could be anything - stripped gearing, broken outdrive, etc. You won't know till you start taking it apart.

If you do not feel comfortable doing this, take it back up to Mike's and see Matt - ask him to take a look or see if he will.

I think you have it isolated - especially if the front and rear wheels are turning right now when you try to rotate them by hand. And if you are seeing no turning of the axle from the center differential to either the front or rear that that means nothing is going out that drive line.

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

the axel isnt moving, so nothing is comin out the drive line? will it cost money to fix?? lol


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> the axel isnt moving, so nothing is comin out the drive line? will it cost money to fix?? lol


Well, sure, but as Gary said, with these mini's, the cost is very low.

http://www.teamlosi.com/kits/detail/mini-lst/full-lower-chassis.jpg

Take a look at the pic. See the black box in the middle of the chassis where the two drive axles come in? Are the drive axles seated in those out drives or those cups in the center that the two drive lines go into?

Also, just as you did with the front and rear tires, try to grab one side and turn them by hand - can you and do you feel any thing weird? The only thing you may feel is due to the dual motors being engaged to the gear box, but check that out.

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

what would be weird to feel?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

whats a slipper??


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> what would be weird to feel?


If its notchy, that is the turning of the motors that are engaged with the gear on top. If you cannot spin one of them, then, to me, that would be weird.

I'm gonna have to run too, but here is the biggest lesson out of this - its kind of like lesson #1 in fixing your R/C when you do not know what has happened - try to isolate the issue. In other words, if its a noise, try to figure out where the noise is coming from and then start looking for things that are out of the ordinary. If its a functional or operational thing, those are a bit more obvious because you can typically see it. But isolating where the issue could be coming from is key. In electric, you check things to make sure they are not power related by making sure batteries are charged. Then, does the R/C power up. Are you getting any steering? Are you getting any throttle? Etc. Basically, elliminating electrical issues and moving on to mechanical, as we did. If you can get good at pinpointing these things, then you can learn to figure out what has happened to your R/C pretty fast.

Again, I do encourage you to head back up to Mike's and let Matt take a look. As I said, personally, if I was in your area I'd come over and take a look personally and check it out myself. But just from what we have seen or discovered thus far, I would not doubt that something has happened in the center diff.

I'm gonna be out of town tomorrow, but will try to check the forums for updates. Sorry to have to leave right now. If you are brave, open her up and start digging around to see if you can isolate the issue further.

Again, I'm sorry you are having to deal with this isolated or away from us, but trust me, this is where your troubleshooting skills will get honed.

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

ok thanks alot ill probably take it up to mike i just dont want to mess it up anymore.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> whats a slipper??


Typically, it is close to the spur gear or the gear that the motors turn. It may look like two yellow foam pads between two pieces of metal sitting on the shaft where the spur gear is. Basically, it is supposed to limit how much power goes to the gears and keep them from stripping, IF you have not tightened the nut that applies pressure to the two plates outside the foam pads.

Hope that makes sense.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> ok thanks alot ill probably take it up to mike i just dont want to mess it up anymore.


OK. I'm really sorry. Please keep us informed of what happens.

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

ok thanks for the help


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I cant wait to hear what it was.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

The guy at mikes hobby shop said something about the gears in the transmission are stripped he's fixing it up for me im picking it up tomorrow


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If its in the tranny and not the diffs, Losi needs to work on the design. IMHO


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

lol.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> The guy at mikes hobby shop said something about the gears in the transmission are stripped he's fixing it up for me im picking it up tomorrow


Yup, I think that's what we figured - ask him if it was the front, center, middle or all three diffs? My bet is on the center diff.

And yeah, I agree with Gary - this is supposed to be based on the big bad boy LST 4WD nitro truck. They even have the same chassis plates which is really heavy duty for a mini truck.

Don't worry and definitely don't be discouraged. Just remember what Gary and I said - take it a little easy on the transition from reverse to forward. You can get some high capacity batteries if you really want to see some power dropped to the truck to pop those wheelies. LOL

I'm just glad they are taking care of it for you - I'm up in Calgary so it would be a tad hard for me to swing by. HAHA!!

Let us know when you get the truck back for sure!
PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

I got back from mikes to pick it up but he said the front and center diffs are stripped and he doesnt have any center diffs in so he has to order some so i have to wait AHH


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> I got back from mikes to pick it up but he said the front and center diffs are stripped and he doesnt have any center diffs in so he has to order some so i have to wait AHH


Sorry to hear that man - but dude, not bad from guiding you and talking you through things; Gary and I totally nailed it. I thought it was just the center diff, but wow, front diff too, huh? Man, that totally sucks! Like Gary and I said, they should do a little better gear setup. I bet the diffs need some shims in them to give them less lash. Any way, glad to hear they at least have it diagnosed and are working on fixing it up for ya!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Duck, you did a pretty good job explaining the problem..  That made it pretty easy for us. And Paul, you da man bro!

Greenies for both yall.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It was fun little brother!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

See, what you really need is a nearly new Losi XXXNT AD2. That way if the mini-LST breaks you can just take the AD2 out and run it. And I know a guy with one he might be willing to sell, ha ha ha.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i dont have enough money .lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. If having enough money were a requirement there wouldn't be anyone doing RC.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

lol


----------

